# ISO strawberry recipes



## kimbaby (Feb 15, 2006)

strawberry recipe to share??


----------



## Michelemarie (Feb 15, 2006)

Good morning Kimbaby - mine isn't really a recipe - but I'll share anyway, maybe favorite way to eat strawberries are dipped in chocolate - there is a produce they sell here in the produce section called "Dolce" - microwave, dip, dry and eat  - yummy!


----------



## Jikoni (Feb 15, 2006)

Wash strawberries, cut into halves, put in a dessert serving dish, sprinkle with sugar, add whisky(a tablespoonful per person)  Leave in the fridge for a few hours, then top with whipped cream just before serving.


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 15, 2006)

Boil straberris in water until soft, 5-10 min., with sugar (to taste), I like it sweet. Add a table spoon of lemon juice or a hlf of t'spoon of citrick acid. Turn of, cool in refrigerator, serve instead of soda/pop.


----------



## Brianschef (Feb 15, 2006)

Slice and toast a couple of croissants.  Slice strawberries and mix with sweetened whipped cream.  Place strawberry mix into the toasted croissant.  Take a cooled plate and drizzle with strawberry jam heated with a small amount of white wine, just enough to loosen.  Place filled croissant onto the center of the plate and dollop with a small amount of the sweetened whipped cream and scatter the plate with slice strawberries. 

Serve with a glass of nice white wine, drizzled with a little good vanilla extract and drop a clean whole strawberry into the glass.

Perfect!  ; )


----------



## mish (Feb 15, 2006)

*One of my favorite foods. Here are just a few.*

*Strawberry Cheesecake in a Martini Glass*
Serving Size : 4

1 pint basket strawberries, stemmed and sliced 
3 tablespoons currant jelly or 2 tablespoons sugar 
8 ounces light cream cheese, softened 
3 tablespoons skim milk 
2 tablespoons lemon juice 
2 tablespoons sugar 
1 cup light whipped topping 
1 cup graham cracker crumbs 

In bowl, toss strawberries with jelly; cover and set aside. In mixer bowl, beat cheese, milk, juice and sugar until smooth, fold in whipped topping.

Spoon 2 tablespoons crumbs into each of four 8-to-10-ounce stemmed glasses; top each with about 1/4 cup of the strawberries, 1/2 cup of the cream cheese mixture, then the remaining crumbs and strawberries, dividing equally. Serve immediately or cover and refrigerate up to 6 hours.


*Strawberry Yogurt Poundcake*
Makes approximately 1 loaf cake or 8 servings

2 cups all-purpose flour 
2 teaspoons baking powder 
1/2 teaspoon salt, optional 
1/2 cup butter, softened 
1 cup sugar 
4 eggs 
1 carton (6 oz.) non-fat strawberry yogurt 
1/4 teaspoon almond extract 

In medium bowl, stir together flour, baking powder and salt, if desired. Set aside.

In large mixing bowl at medium speed, beat together butter and sugar until light and fluffy. Beat in eggs, yogurt and extract until well blended. Reduce mixer speed to low. Add reserved flour mixture, 1/2 cup at a time, beating just until blended.

Spread evenly in greased and floured 9 x 5 x 3-inch loaf pan. Bake in preheated 325°F oven until cake tester inserted near center comes out clean, about 70 minutes. Cool on wire rack 10 minutes. Remove from pan and cool completely.


*Strawberries Romanoff* (Shortcake)

2 pints fresh strawberries, washed and stemmed
1/3 cup plus 2 Tbsp sugar, divided
1/3 cup triple sec or grand Marnier
1/2 - 1 tsp fresh grated orange zest
3/4 cup heavy cream

In a bowl, gently combine berries, 1/3 cup sugar, and triple sec. Gently fold in zest. Whip cream with remaining sugar until soft peaks form. (you can add liqueur for flavoring) Divide berries among individual serving dishes, top with whipped cream and serve. This recipe can also be used as a strawberry shortcake as well. Just buy the 'all ready made' shortcake shells.


*Strawberry and Spinach Salad with Goat Cheese and Pine Nuts*

¼ cup pine nuts
¼ cup balsamic vinegar
½ teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon sugar
freshly ground pepper
2 teaspoons Dijon mustard
½ cup olive oil
1 package spinach (12 ounces), stems removed
4 ounces goat cheese, crumbled
1½ cups sliced strawberries (about 8 ounces)

Place pine nuts in dry frying pan over medium heat and toast, stirring frequently, until they just begin to turn golden, about 2 to 3 minutes. Remove from pan and set aside.

In small bowl whisk together vinegar, salt, sugar, lots of freshly ground pepper and mustard. Pour olive oil into vinegar mixture in a slow, steady stream, whisking constantly so that dressing is well combined.

In large serving bowl, toss spinach with dressing and then with goat cheese and toasted pine nuts. Top with strawberries and serve. Makes 4 to 6 servings.


*Strawberry Ricotta Souffle*

Softened butter or margarine, for soufflé dish 
Granulated sugar, for soufflé dish 
1 container (15 or 16 ounces) part-skim ricotta cheese 
1/3 cup granulated sugar 
4 eggs, divided 
3 tablespoons unseasoned dry breadcrumbs 
2 tablespoons flour 
1/2 teaspoon almond extract 
1/4 cup chopped toasted almonds 
Powdered sugar, for garnish 
_Amaretto strawberries (recipe follows)_ 

Generously butter an 8-inch soufflé dish; coat with sugar, shaking out excess. Set aside. Heat oven to 375 degrees. In mixer bowl, beat cheese, 1/3 cup granulated sugar, 3 of the eggs and 1 egg yolk, crumbs, flour and extract to blend thoroughly.

With clean beaters, in small bowl beat the remaining egg white until stiff but not dry; gently fold into cheese mixture. Pour into prepared dish. Bake in center of oven 40 to 45 minutes until lightly browned and edges begin to pull away from side of dish.

Cool on rack about 3 minutes until soufflé begins to fall. Loosen edges with knife and invert onto serving plate with wide rim; sprinkle with almonds and dust with powdered sugar. Surround with Amaretto Strawberries. Serve warm, cut into wedges. Top each serving with amaretto Strawberries. Makes 8 Servings

*AMARETTO STRAWBERRIES*: In bowl combine 2 pint baskets stemmed and sliced strawberries; 1/3 cup amaretto (almond-flavored liqueur) and 1/4 cup powdered sugar. Toss to dissolve sugar, cover and refrigerate up to 3 hours. Note: If desired, 1/2-teaspoon almond extract can be substituted for the amaretto.


*Strawberry Nachos*
Serving Size : 6

3 cups sliced Strawberries 
1/3 cup Sugar 
1/4 cup amaretto (almond flavored liqueur) 
1/2 cup nonfat sour cream 
1/2 cup frozen reduced-calorie whipped topping, thawed 
2 Tbsp. sugar 
1/8 tsp. ground cinnamon 
6 (7-inch) flour tortillas, cut into 8 wedges 
Butter-flavored vegetable cooking spray 
2 tsp. cinnamon-sugar 
2 Tbsp. sliced almonds, toasted 
2 tsp. shaved semi-sweet chocolate 

Combine strawberries, 1/3 cup sugar, and amaretto in a bowl; stir well. Cover and chill 30 minutes. Drain, reserving juice for another use. 

Combine sour cream, whipped topping, 2 tablespoons sugar, and cinnamon in a bowl; stir well. Cover and chill. 

Arrange tortilla wedges on 2 baking sheets; lightly coat with cooking spray. Sprinkle evenly with cinnamon-sugar. Bake at 400 degrees for 7 minutes or until crisp. Cool on wire rack. 

To serve, arrange 8 tortilla wedges on a serving plate; top with about 1/3 cup strawberry mixture and 2 1/2 tablespoons sour cream mixture. Sprinkle with almonds and chocolate.

*Strawberries with Champagne Sabayon Sauce*

3 pints fresh strawberries, sliced
1 cup sugar
10 egg yolks 
1 cup champagne 

Rinse berries. Then drain and hull. Place 6 equal portions in small serving dishes. In the top of a double boiler, whisk together sugar and egg yolks. Stir in champagne. Place over simmering water, whisking constantly, until mixture becomes thick and foamy. Pour sauce over berries, and serve.


----------

